# Is Anajet an Epson based machine?



## Don-ColDesi (Oct 18, 2006)

Anajet is a modified Epson R1800. 

Just because a company sells or manufactures a re-purposed Epson printer doesn't mean they will make the same business mistakes that another company that sells or manufactures re-purposed Epson printers does. I'm not sure I follow your line of thinking. Can you please clarify?

Anajet uses a RIP, just like every other Epson based direct to garment printer. From the Anajet website:

*FP-125 (for white and black garments)* 
w/ AnaPrint program (for white, pastel and light garments)
Optional RIP Program for white and black garments.

When driving an Epson based printer with a normal "driver" you are constrained to the rules laid down by Epson - ie. droplet size per resolution, droplet shape and positioning. That being said, it is not possible to get large drops at high resolution from an Epson based machine while driving it with a driver. A RIP is needed to capture large droplet sizes and print them at higher resolutions. I have seen the Anajet driven with an aftermarket RIP and it performed much better than it did with the native RIP. DA Guide can confirm this as it was his RIP that did it. The Kornit and Brother are different beasts for sure, though the Kornit does also use a RIP. The pricepoint of these machines (for their capabilities) rule them out for most users (either because of machine cost, consumables costs or output limitations). 

Lastly, the technology being used by US Screen was not the demise (or presumed demise) of the company. A failed first attempt at manufacturing coupled with an ecomonic downturn will ultimately prove to be the culprit. The Blazer line of printers perfrom admirably and could have been very viable had the two events mentioned not happened.


----------



## T-shirt Master (Dec 10, 2008)

*Re: US Screen Closing????*



Don-SWF East said:


> Thanks for your reply. Anajet uses a RIP, just like every other Epson based direct to garment printer. From the Anajet website:
> 
> *FP-125 (for white and black garments)*
> w/ AnaPrint program (for white, pastel and light garments)
> ...


I guess it is now AnaJet vs. DTG. Brother can't do the white ink (at least not at the price point we all want) and the Kornit is way to expensive. I wonder who comes out ahead.


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

*Re: US Screen Closing????*



> Brother can't do the white ink (at least not at the price point we all want)


That's a bit of a generalization for sure. I don't know that the pricepoint for the Brother with white ink is beyond what "we all" want 

I'm sure there are a lot of people with businesses that may have been considering the higher priced Kornit that may feel the Brother is a viable machine to consider.


----------



## T-shirt Master (Dec 10, 2008)

*Re: US Screen Closing????*



Don-SWF East said:


> Anajet is a modified Epson R1800.
> 
> Just because a company sells or manufactures a re-purposed Epson printer doesn't mean they will make the same business mistakes that another company that sells or manufactures re-purposed Epson printers does. I'm not sure I follow your line of thinking. Can you please clarify?
> 
> Thanks,


 
Was just looking at this and read this article about AnaJet, I included the Link..It's on the Chart on page 12.

http://emags.nbm.com/pw/20081015/full/pageflip.html

It clearly says that AnaJet developed its own Print engine. Quoting.."Other Manufactures integrate a pre-existing Epson Print Head into their devices, then develop and engineer the remainder of the printer components. These devices include the Mimaki GP604 and AnaJet FP-125." Johnny Shell Vice President of Technology SGIA. 

I bring this up because you are clearly biased towards the DTG Printers that you sell (understandably) What I don't understand is why you would spread false information about your competitors. This shows a lack of class.


----------



## Belquette (Sep 12, 2005)

*Re: US Screen Closing????*



T-shirt Master said:


> Was just looking at this and read this article about AnaJet, I included the Link..It's on the Chart on page 12.
> 
> http://emags.nbm.com/pw/20081015/full/pageflip.html
> 
> ...


It's not false information, its' a simple fact Anajet's printer is based around a 1800 print engine and uses an Epson head, nothing negative with that..


----------



## T-shirt Master (Dec 10, 2008)

*Re: US Screen Closing????*



Belquette said:


> It's not false information, its' a simple fact Anajet's printer is based around a 1800 print engine and uses an Epson head, nothing negative with that..


 
It's 2 completely different things. 

*AnaJet* Print Head: (Epson) Print Engine: (AnaJet)

*All Modifed Epson 4800/4880* Print Head: (Epson) Print Engine: (Epson)

Come on you know that. This is the kind of misunderstanding/sideways talk that gets users like me frustrated when I bought the T-jet instead of an AnaJet. Luckily I got out from under the T-jet before they went down.


----------



## DAGuide (Oct 2, 2006)

*Re: US Screen Closing????*

*What really makes up a print engine?* I have been wanting to ask this question for some time. Not sure if this is the post or not. But once this is defined, then I am sure that this dispute would become clearly.


----------



## Belquette (Sep 12, 2005)

*Re: US Screen Closing????*



T-shirt Master said:


> It's 2 completely different things.
> 
> *AnaJet* Print Head: (Epson) Print Engine: (AnaJet)
> 
> ...


With all due respect,

Let me clarify, it's not a misunderstanding or sideways talk'.
The Anajet uses and Epson print head that is directly driven by the Epson 1800 print engine that handles how that head operates electrically.. period.


Mark


----------



## DAGuide (Oct 2, 2006)

*Re: US Screen Closing????*

This is my understanding as well about the Anajet. If you plug your computer into any Anajet printer, you will get a message in the bottom right corner that states New Hardware Found Epson R1800 Printer. I did this in Anajet's training room in front of Eddie (Tech that has been there for a couple years). I also know companies that have replaced their Anajet print head with an 1800 print head (which was cheaper) and it worked the same from what they could tell. So the author of the article might be referring to the amount of work done to the Epson R1800 that Anajet does to reconfigure it into their dtg printer. However, not knowing how the author is defining "What a print engine is" can result in some confusion.

Mark


----------



## sunnydayz (Jun 22, 2007)

*Re: US Screen Closing????*

I did go and verify with someone that owns a Anajet, that he did indeed have to install the Epson print driver for the R1800. So yes Anajet is a reconfigured Epson base printer, the same as most other small format printers, other then Brother and Kornit. If you all want to discuss the different print drivers, it would probably make a great new thread in the Direct to Garment part of the forum, I don't think we have done a thread on that have we?


----------



## DAGuide (Oct 2, 2006)

In the past, you did not have to install the Epson R1800 driver. Anajet put a wrapper around the Epson R1800 driver and gave it a different name. You would get this driver on a CD if you were running the Dual CMYK setup. Their version of a print from application of a RIP also did the same thing. But things might have changed since I was working with a distributor that sold the Anajet.

Mark


----------



## mrbigjack50 (Jun 9, 2008)

Anajet RIP was biggest joke ever made in history, was not profiled and really didn't do crap...
Yea, the Anajet is a pimped out R1800 that's all and way , way over priced for what it is, using hoses of R1800 to. After owning one for a year, I was apparently in complete denial that how bad it really was and simple fact that machine should never of been put on market.
I traded it in for a Brother now, and Brother is completely different breed of machine compared to Amajet, people who seen Anajet and now see the Brother say, "wow, that Brother looks very impressive and say that prints come out astonishingly better, due to fact colors were actually profiled for printing on garment.
Anajet told me they never profiled there machine to print on t shirts and simple fact they boosted amount of ink volume to soak in fabrics better.
Well, if a printer isn't profiled to print on certain media or material than why the hell do you bother putting on market???


----------



## T-shirt Master (Dec 10, 2008)

W can go round and round on this, I will just leave it up Johnny Shell The Vice President of TECHNOLOGY for SGIA. The article speaks for itself. Everyone have a good rest of the day.


----------



## Belquette (Sep 12, 2005)

T-shirt Master said:


> W can go round and round on this, I will just leave it up Johnny Shell The Vice President of TECHNOLOGY for SGIA. The article speaks for itself. Everyone have a good rest of the day.


The information was presented to him from the manufacturer, it's not his place to dispute any claims provided to him.


Mark


----------



## Justin Walker (Dec 6, 2006)

T-shirt Master said:


> ... I will just leave it up Johnny Shell The Vice President of TECHNOLOGY for SGIA. The article speaks for itself.


We should always believe everything we read in industry magazines...


----------



## mrbigjack50 (Jun 9, 2008)

Anajet does not, let me state this again DOES NOT have there own print engine, How do I know this?? I owned one for over a year.


----------



## Karl T (Apr 9, 2009)

T-shirt Master said:


> I will just leave it up Johnny Shell The Vice President of TECHNOLOGY for SGIA.


I second that! Unlike many others who have commented on this post, Mr Shell doesn't sell a direct to garment machine so I value his unbiased opinion


----------



## Don-ColDesi (Oct 18, 2006)

> We should always believe everything we read in industry magazines...


....especially the ads!


----------



## sodrisc (Apr 6, 2006)

does that mean i have my own print engine as well then ? hehe its laughable.


----------



## mrbigjack50 (Jun 9, 2008)

Lol. woohoo Anajet uses all epson drivers for doing head cleans ect.. aint that "print engine


----------



## Justin Walker (Dec 6, 2006)

Karl T said:


> I second that! Unlike many others who have commented on this post, Mr Shell doesn't sell a direct to garment machine so I value his unbiased opinion


When your only source of information is the actual manufacturer of the product you are reporting on, the correct term would be "uninformed" or even "misinformed", not necessarily "unbiased".

And from what I can tell, there are only 2 people who commented on this thread, who sell machines. They both probably spend an awful lot of time INSIDE Epson machines, as well, so I am confident that they know an Epson engine when they see one. And I have had the same experience as several others, here; when I plugged in an Anajet at SGIA Orlando, I saw that it recognized it as an Epson printer.


----------



## T-shirt Master (Dec 10, 2008)

Justin Walker said:


> We should always believe everything we read in industry magazines...


Better that than someone on here who is not an industry expert and instead is trying to promote the product they sell.


----------



## sunnydayz (Jun 22, 2007)

The majority of posts in this thread are from users and other printers who have researched and know these printers. I myself have verified with Anajet, when I was looking to buy my machine two years ago, that it was indeed a epson based printer. When I was looking to buy my machine, I was told by a anajet rep at the NBM show in Long beach that it was built from the ground up by them, so I called them to talk to them, because I had heard opposite of that. When I called and asked, they verified with me themselves that their printer is an epson based printer. This was 2 years ago, and their machine has not changed since then.


----------



## sunnydayz (Jun 22, 2007)

Here it is stated directly off of this page on anajet's site :


*Q What kind of print heads and print engine does AnaJet use?*
A. AnaJet uses Epson print heads and print engine. Much additional engineering efforts have gone into the system to assure the printer is optimized for textile and garment printing.

This is a statement directly from their website in their frequently asked questions section that can be found here :

Direct to Garment T Shirt Printers: AnaJet, it is the second question down on their list.

Hope this helps to clear this up


----------



## zoom_monster (Sep 20, 2006)

DAGuide said:


> *What really makes up a print engine?* I have been wanting to ask this question for some time. Not sure if this is the post or not. But once this is defined, then I am sure that this dispute would become clearly.


This is very interesting. I'm wondering if people who are having problems with this printer are installing Epson drivers instead of the Anaprint driver. I know the computer does recognize it automatically and seaches for the Epson driver, this is why you must install it manually. Mark, you and I need to talk... I use the multirip once in a while... and I like the depth and control, but I do have less issues using EK. I'm thinking now that this may be because MR is printing through the wrong driver? I'll have to download a generic 1800 driver and see what happens! Very interesting.....


----------



## sunnydayz (Jun 22, 2007)

Perry in that link above that I listed, it clearly states on their site that it is an epson based printhead and print engine. I would think that is pretty clear as to what it is driven by. Or at least that would be my understanding of it.


----------



## DAGuide (Oct 2, 2006)

I can't speak for the current version of the driver or RIP for Anajet as I have not touched it in over 1 year and things can always change. In the past, they used a wrapper and hard wire a profile(s) into it similar to what Sawgrass does for their PowerDriver IQ software. So Ian, if you are using the Anajet driver or RIP... it could lead to color changes. Basically, you would be profiling it twice (once with MultiRIP and once with the Anajet). This will usually cause your colors to become darker and cause some colors to fall out of gamut.

I would also recommend you to upgrade to the latest version of the RIP if you have not already. You can check to see which version we are on by checking out this page - MultiRIP Screen Printing, Sublimation, Transfers, Photograph and Direct-to-Garment Printing RIP Software - Build Versions. Go into the RIP Interface and click on the About menu (across the top). You can see which version is loaded on your computer. Then if you want to upgrade to the latest version, you can follow the instructions on this page - Upgrading MultiRIP GP direct-to-garment DTG RIP Software - R1800, R1900, 2100, 2200, 4800 & 4880 Printers. Feel free to call me if you want.

Mark


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

> We have been in the manufacturing business for over 30 years. Yes we do use an epson print head and circuit board. As so does several industry leader solvent based ink jet printer companies. _Does that qualify them as epson print engines. Absolultley not_.


Easy there, nobody is trying to spread misinformation. We're here trying to share information and help others.

Maybe you clarify why your own website says that Anajet does in fact use an *epson print engine*.












> In the furture I will monitor your accuasations and answer them with the truth behind the lies you have been spreading about our company.


No need to be combative and rude about it. Why not just post the correct information?


----------



## mrbigjack50 (Jun 9, 2008)

AJU said:


> Once again Sean you managed to [post] lies, and slanderous comments about our company.
> 
> AnaJet has dramatically changed over the past 2 years, and each and every one of our customers can enjoy the improved technology as we go forward. That is the sign of a true engineering and manufacturing company. We have been in the manufacturing business for over 30 years. Yes we do use an epson print head and circuit board. As so does several industry leader solvent based ink jet printer companies. Does that qualify them as epson print engines. Absolultley not.
> Your facts are wrong, your statements are false, your negative posts are getting very old..
> ...


Not trying to start arguments, but you wanna tell me you guys do not use Epson drivers to do print maintenance??
I also state that "people loving your machine is far from truth," hope this aint slanderous Rodney" but every person I have talked to that has an Anajet do not like your machine, I am not stating there aren't people who do like it but just giving honest answer.

I can go further and show prints Anajet did, compared to my new brother... than I like to hear how print engine is soo superior to other, and not to get carried away but I do more manufactuering work for other companies now, and do plenty of online sales.

I will end anything else I say at that, because I can write a biography, on why your machine almost ruined my business. I like to see a print screen of Anajet doing ink charge and what driver it uses now... Put your money where your mouth is, I not going after you Dave with these remarks, as your a really nice guy, but come on can't keep sharades up with machine


----------



## mrbigjack50 (Jun 9, 2008)

I been running printers for awhile, and believe me when I say, I tweaked colors like hell to get it to print half way descent, reason I gave up on your machine was kinda funny, your little Grey ink cart ran out without even telling me it was low and I lost a nice big job because of it. : ) 
Atleast Brother printer tells me how much ink I got left and it can actually print a descent black, the tech. told me quote on quote you can't get good black on your machine because not "profiled" and when I printed something black had to jack up ink level all the way up and pray it wont start banding for no reason.

Pointing a finger and saying I am a computer idiot is soo false because I did fine art printing for 4 years, oh and it was an Epson which never gave me an issue to this day, which gives me idea that it aint good idea to play Frankenstein with a machine


----------



## etched in stone (Apr 10, 2007)

I LOVE my Brother. Because of my bad experiences with the T-jet, I'm very wary of anything with an Epson anything. I'm grateful for the info. I always wondered about the Anajet. Almost bought one. I'm sure there are other people who like it. Good for them. Hope it makes them money.


----------



## sunnydayz (Jun 22, 2007)

AJU said:


> BobbiLee
> 
> You are the fountain of misinformation.
> 
> ...



I would like to know what information is false? I posted exactly what is written on AnaJets site. How is that false? Unless of course they themselves have posted false information on their product. 

As far as stating in two years your machine has changed, I did not state anything about your machine since I seen it at the show. When I did see it (several times at that before I made my decision on my machine), the sales person did not really give me many details other then the machine was built from the ground up from anajet. To me using epson parts in the machine, does not constitute from the ground up.

Another bit of misinformation I was given by the sales person 2 years ago, was that Anajet makes its own inks, which was also a false statement on their part, as we all know they use dupont. This is my experience with a sales rep at the long beach show. I never said whether he was correct or not, I stated what I was told at the show.

If the machine has changed in the last two years, would you care to clarify what has changed on the machine that is not correct in what your site says, or what I have said. I would be glad to address what I have said if it is misinformation.

I would like the information to be clear for other members who are looking to buy a machine, and I think future buyers do have the right to know the facts about each machine. I am not trying to be hostile or anything, just trying to get the facts straight.


----------



## etched in stone (Apr 10, 2007)

I was also told this machine used epson parts mentioned above by the rep. from Anajet that I talked to on the phone. I hope the reps know what they're talking about. Seems like someone doesn't.


----------



## sunnydayz (Jun 22, 2007)

Here is a thread from back in 2007, where there were several people given this information that I have posted about now http://www.t-shirtforums.com/direct-garment-dtg-inkjet-printing/t25402.html. This was from when I was first looking for my machine and was sharing feedback from the 2007 NBM show. I am not the only one that was told this information, in fact at that time I was just learning this industry, and depending on information I could find to make my purchase. I am just trying to make sure that the next time someone looks for this information, that maybe there will be a thread that has the correct information in it. Hope this is understandable. I just think its really important for people to find accurate information on products that are out there.


----------



## zoom_monster (Sep 20, 2006)

sunnydayz said:


> Perry in that link above that I listed, it clearly states on their site that it is an epson based printhead and print engine. I would think that is pretty clear as to what it is driven by. Or at least that would be my understanding of it.


Thanks Bobbie Lee, I'm not disputing that. In context to what I replied about....As Mark said, we're interested in knowing what constitutes a "print engine" as stated in said article. I do know that in the software and driver (not through the Rip) there are some unique features that I've not experienced in a print driver. I've never had a "raw" R1800, but have used other Epson printers. I appreciate that Anajet went through the trouble to go this extra step to make the printer easier to use. I got my machine over 2 years ago. At the time I got mine, I had looked at all the printers(pre HM1, Blazer, etc), asked questions, tested product and decided. Things have improved for the whole industry since then(as far as reliable machines and ink). When all the market had was upgrades to CMYK machines running cumbersome rips...Anajet was a step ahead (just an opinion). I've never really bought in to the hyperbole from either side. As a person who's been in this business for close to 20 years, I heard it all. If the "from the ground up" or Print "engine" pedigree matter to anyone, they can search and discover the info they need to make their choice. Trust is the most important thing.


----------



## Comin'OutSwingin (Oct 28, 2005)

AJU said:


> Next time you buy a car.
> 
> I am sure they are going to tell you where all the oil, transmission fluid, windshield washer fluid, seats, engine, and sparkplugs come from. An each time you are going to call the car that name. Just becasue we have someone make something for us, that does not constitute it is there company named product. Your facts are distorted. Maybe I will telephone Epson today and ask them to manufacture 25 AnaJet machies for us? You have an ax to grind againat our company, not helpful information for others that use this blog. Your comments have grown old.


Dave, you seem to be wanting to deflect the real issue here.

All BobbieLee has done is report what she knows to be true, and you still have yet to respond to *the real issue*.

It would be nice if you could stay on topic, address the issue in a professional manner, or move on.

All of your analogies, name-calling, is useless because you haven't added anything worthy to this thread.

The topic of the thread is "is anajet an Epson based machine?" Well Dave, is it?

BobbieLee quoted directly from anajet's website, and so did Rodney, where the website say anajets use epson print heads and print engine. 

Address that please.


----------



## vinyl signs (Dec 26, 2007)

Dave if I was looking to buy a machine right now and was surfing this forum looking for answers, all I can say is you claim things without stating fact or answering the question! As stated above and many times before your own companies website states what these people are saying and you keep saying they are giving misinformed/construed information! If you want other to read this and come out with a positive feeling if I was you or anyone else from AnaJet I would clear up this now! Jm.02c


----------



## Comin'OutSwingin (Oct 28, 2005)

AJU said:


> AnaJet does use a Epson print head and circuit board.
> 
> David La Vita
> AnaJet, VP


Well, since you now admit to what has been previously stated by others, what exactly is the misinformation and lies that you say BobbieLee is putting out?

Because right now, your previous posts seem very confusing, and it would be nice if you could clear that up.


----------



## mrbigjack50 (Jun 9, 2008)

I don't see how I am "attacking" when I am just stating facts, I even sugar coated what I really wanted to say, so be happy about that.
Here is a great example of a Epson head on a machine using own technology, Roland uses Epson Heads but they don't use Epson drivers to do an ink charge, head clean ect, they use "there" drivers to do that not a 300 printer driver to do so!


----------



## Comin'OutSwingin (Oct 28, 2005)

AJU said:


> As usual, 2 people like BobbiLee and mrbigjack50 have nothing better to do that attack dtg companies. You questions were answered.


And like you've done throughout this thread, you deflect instead of answering the question.

Yeah, my questions were answered, and the answers brought new questions.

You're the one that called people liars and said they were spreading misinformation. Explain it.

It has nothing to do with liking anyone. You come in this thread calling other members liars, say they are putting out misinformation, but then reveal that what was at issue was actually true.

I'm just asking what the misinformation was. Because what you said was misinformation doesn't appear to be that way now. 

If you weren't prepared to say exactly what the lies and misinformation were, then you shouldn't have made the statements to begin with.

So again, what was the misinformation? Or do you not want to address the statements you made?


----------



## Comin'OutSwingin (Oct 28, 2005)

AJU said:


> I am not sure where you are going with your statements. But they are meaningless. I answered all the questions. People attack our company and product and you want to get on that bangwagon. Do that. we have over 1,000 customers in many different countries that love there AnaJet and make a decent living with it. Maybe that bothers you.


Well, since you don't seem to be following, I'll try to explain. 

First of all, I'm not getting on any bandwagon. You made statements about BobbieLee putting out misinformation, but never said what that misinformation was.

Here is your quote:


AJU said:


> BobbiLee
> 
> You are the fountain of misinformation.


Where is the misinformation, Dave?

Then further:


AJU said:


> Your facts are wrong, your statements are false.


What statements are false?



AJU said:


> In the furture I will monitor your accusations and answer them with the truth behind the lies you have been spreading about our company.


Well, that's all I'm asking you to do...exactly what you said you were going to do.

What good does it do for you to come on a public forum, say that a certain person is putting out misinformation and lies, but never say exactly what that is?

It would seem like if you really cared about someone not speaking the truth, you would very swiftly explain what the misinformation is, then tell us the correct information.

You've failed to do either of those things.

Also, I'm not attacking your company.

I'm just asking you to explain your statements. Which again, you fail to do.


----------



## Comin'OutSwingin (Oct 28, 2005)

AJU said:


> Okay,
> Why don't you make a list of intelligent questions and I will asnwer each of them for you.
> My first question to you. Do you own a direct to garment machine.


Why would I answer any question of yours when all you do is deflect my questions?

If you want the courtesy and respect of me answering your questions, the very least you can do is address mine.

I've asked you several intelligent questions, and have yet to receive any kind of answer. If you don't want to address your statements, just be an adult and say so. 

Lest you forget, no one addressed you in this thread until you came into it claiming that there were lies and misinformation being spread.

Can you please tell us what you were referring to when you said there were lies and misinformation?


----------



## Comin'OutSwingin (Oct 28, 2005)

AJU said:


> Well, like I said. I gave you the opportunity, and as everyone can see, you cannot gather any intelligent questions. Neither can you answer the simple one I asked you in my last reply.


Well, you just made your character completely clear.

No, I don't own a direct-to-garment machine, but have been giving serious thought to it lately, especially after seeing some of them first hand at the ISS show in Long Beach this past January.

But, one thing is now very clear to me. When/if I ever do, it certainly won't be an anajet.

Just to make my position clear. I don't have any animosity, or anger against you or anajet. I just wanted to understand your posts. It's obvious that you got completely defensive about that, and chose to deflect.

Any company that can have a person such as you, come on a public forum and make such accusations as calling people liars and say they are spreading misinformation without saying exactly what the lies are and what the misinformation is doesn't deserve my money. And I'd be willing to bet that there are many others reading your posts here that feel the same way.

The sad part is all you had to do was come on the thread, state what you believed to be wrong, corrected it, and helped us understand why the information was incorrect.

That would have been the mature, and responsible thing as a representative of anajet.

You could have done a great service for yourself and anajet. Anajet may be a great machine and a great company, but I'm certain that many will never know because the only experience they have with either, is your child-like behavior in this thread.

You have a good day and pleasant weekend too, sir.


----------



## Don-ColDesi (Oct 18, 2006)

My apologies to everyone for this thread, it was never intended to escalate and was actually move out of another thread to here. I was actually addressing a statement in another thread and next thing I know it is it's own thread that it looks like I started. 

David and I spoke yesterday and had a great conversation, prior to all of this flaming up. There was no malice intended at all.


----------



## Comin'OutSwingin (Oct 28, 2005)

No problem, Don. 

You're correct, this thread was originally part of another thread that was moved to it's own thread in order to keep the original thread on topic.

And it seemed like a very simple, harmless question and answer (as evidenced by the faq section of the anajet website).

I guess if we had just consulted the faq section of the anajet website after the question was asked, this could have been a very short thread.


----------



## sunnydayz (Jun 22, 2007)

> You have an ax to grind againat our company, not helpful information for others that use this blog. Your comments have grown old.


I am sorry you feel this way. You accused me of lying, said I am a fountain of misinformation, and now you are accusing me of having an ax to grind with your company. I was simply stating what I understood to be true, and you have yet to tell me what was incorrect in what I said. Everything I said was linked to your site, and previous threads here at t-shirt forums. I do not have any ax to grind with your company as I do not own one of your machines. I was simply trying to get the correct information here for others in the future. 

You have attacked my character as a professional and a person, and I still for the life of me cannot understand why. I was merely asking you to state the facts. In no way have I been out of line, and have been polite in trying to get the information across. It seems to me that if you wanted to correct something i have said, you could easily quote what I have said, and correct the information. I know that I can be wrong just as easily as someone else, but if you don't address what is wrong with what I said, then its hard to know if I am or not.


----------



## sunnydayz (Jun 22, 2007)

> When you buy a dtg machine. We would all love to hear about your success


I do own a machine, have for almost 2 years, I have an HM1. I do help people all the time here, and you can find the help I have given on many many threads.


----------



## sunnydayz (Jun 22, 2007)

Thank you David for pointing out what you were talking about  That was all I was asking you to do. In what I meant in that statement is that you use epson printheads and print engine in your printer. I don't think any of the printers are epsons. They all have a different body from the standard epson printer. They have all been rebuilt, simply using the epson technology as its base for printing. Not the whole body of the machine, but the technology from epson, such as the printheads and circuit boards, as you yourself have stated it has.

I guess reconfigured can be taken many ways. I was simply talking about the printhead and print engine being epson, which is clearly stated on your own site, that is what anajet uses. Is this correct or am I missing something?


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

AJU said:


> Do you remember the statementt you made about AnaJet in the begining iof this thread. Please allow me to remind you!
> 
> 
> Quote: So yes Anajet is a reconfigured Epson base printer, the same as most other small format printers, other then Brother and Kornit. If you all want to discuss the different print drivers, it would probably make a great new thread in the Direct to Garment part of the forum, I don't think we have done a thread on that have we?
> ...


Dave, I think you're getting caught up in words like "reconfigured Epson printer" is a _bad_ thing.

Please, slow down. Take some time to read what BobbieLee has posted in this thread and in the past to try to put it in context. She simply _does not_ bash DTG companies.

It seems obvious you took "reconfigured Epson printer" as an insult, when it was just meant to clear up the misconceptions that MANY people obviously have about your machine. The comment was made because the original post in this thread was in a thread about the Fast TJet/US Screen. That thread was getting off topic talking about the Anajet confusion, so she cleared it up to try to get the thread back on topic. It was later moved into this thread of its own in the hopes of clearing up the details.

It seems you are the only one that takes offense to being associated with Epson.

As per YOUR OWN website, it says it uses Epson print heads and an Epson print engine. That's not an attack or an insult in any way, but yet you come on here making rude remarks, calling helpful people names. Take a step back and read. 

Nobody's attacking Anajet here. Espon print heads and print engine does not equal attack.

Relax. All people are asking for is the facts. 

You said it was not an Epson print engine, but in fact it is.



AJU said:


> Yes we do use an epson print head and circuit board. As so does several industry leader solvent based ink jet printer companies. _Does that qualify them as epson print engines. Absolultley not_.


That confuses people since your wesbite says that you do use Epson print engines.

You may have meant that Anajet changed the drivers that drive the print engine, but that's not what you said. Maybe all this misscommunication is the result of a simple mixup of terminology. Print Engines vs Drivers. 

What BobbieLee posted came from your own website. 

When she said "reconfigured Epson printer", it just meant "espon print heads and print engine" as per your own website.

There are many people reading this thread who are potential customers looking for machines, and when your posts are so aggressive like this, it can really turn people off to your company.


----------



## AJU (Sep 29, 2007)

Rodney said:


> Dave, I think you're getting caught up in words like "reconfigured Epson printer" is a _bad_ thing.
> 
> Please, slow down. Take some time to read what BobbieLee has posted in this thread and in the past to try to put it in context. She simply _does not_ bash DTG companies.
> 
> ...


 
My intent was not to be aggressive or harmful. I was purley trying to get the facts straight. Read Johnny Shells article. It states the truth. We are very thankful for the investment and faith our customers place with us. I wish everyone a nice weekend.


----------



## sunnydayz (Jun 22, 2007)

> It clearly says that AnaJet developed its own Print engine. Quoting.."Other Manufactures integrate a pre-existing Epson Print Head into their devices, then develop and engineer the remainder of the printer components. These devices include the Mimaki GP604 and AnaJet FP-125." Johnny Shell Vice President of Technology SGIA.


This is what Johnny Shell has written. You yourself have already said that the machine does use a Epson print head and circuit board. Even anajets site says it uses a epson print head and epson print engine. So would this article be incorrect in stating your machine does not use epson parts such as printheads?


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

> My intent was not to be aggressive or harmful. I was purley trying to get the facts straight.


Then maybe you should apologize for calling people "fountains of misinformation" if that wasn't your intent.



> Read Johnny Shells article. It states the truth.


The Johnny Shells article contradicts what's on your website, so it causes confusion.

The article says you developed your own print engine, but your website says you use an epson print engine.

Can you see how that might be confusing to some people?


----------



## mrbigjack50 (Jun 9, 2008)

I still apparently dont get what print engine word means apparently?
Anajet uses Epson Dampers, heads, "possibly lines ect" it uses Epson "Drivers" do ink charge, ink count thing ect. " Than what is this engine thing being thrown around? isn't the driver considered the engine?

I dunno Ha, I will agree with Don that Dave is really nice guy and I have nothing against him one bit : )


----------



## Uncle John (Mar 11, 2007)

We bought our AnaJet because of the feedback from this forum and are very happy. We use the white ink also. The only person I've ever heard bad mouth AnaJet has been Sean and I called him on it, check the posts, he for some reason didn't get the process and maintenance down. Had I read this thread before we bought I think we might have reconsidered. The attacks on BobbieLee were unfounded! If I were a Vice President of a company I would have let the Public Relations people handle this, becaust he can't. My opinion. PS. "Epson Based" is not a bad word...LOL John


----------



## sunnydayz (Jun 22, 2007)

I totally agree John. Epson is a very good quality product and they have put out much great technology over the years. They have been around for ever, and that would not be if their products were not good. I have the HM1 and it is awesome, it is also based on the epson technology which I totally trust and respect, as they have had a great reputation and stood the test of time. The only problem I have is when I see posts, which I have seen alot of, where the anajet is sold in the same category as brother and kornit, but in fact it shares many of the same components as the other small format dtg printers. Brother and Kornit are truly built from the ground up, meaning every part including their own designed printheads, boards, ink chips, circuit boards, well you get the point. Anajet is not built this way, it does use some existing technology (which is not bad at all, in fact I think its great to use an industry leaders knowledge, why fix what isn't broken ).

I have stated this before in previous threads and I will state it again. All of the machines out there have the potential to be great as long as the person that purchases understands how they work and what it takes to run and take care of it. I am a big advocate for all of the machines, and help many members no matter what machine they have, because I believe that they all have the potential to be a great asset to many companies.

I just think its important for customers or potential customers to go in 100% with eyes wide open, as to what they are purchasing and know. That way when they get their machine, and their warranty runs out they are aware of what type of parts they may have to replace, and can learn how to work on the machine correctly, such as I have.

I still do not understand all of the hostility that was aimed at me for simply wanting to make sure potential owners know what the machine is made of. It really upsets me that someone who does not know me, would attack me in this manner. Ask the people here that own anajets if I have helped when they have problems, I do or at least try, because that is what I believe you should do if you have the knowledge to help. Rodney is correct, I do not bash companies, none of them, ever.

Hopefully this answers why I was asking the questions I was asking. It was not to offend or anything else, just simply getting the correct info for future reference.


----------



## mrbigjack50 (Jun 9, 2008)

Uncle John said:


> We bought our AnaJet because of the feedback from this forum and are very happy. We use the white ink also. The only person I've ever heard bad mouth AnaJet has been Sean and I called him on it, check the posts, he for some reason didn't get the process and maintenance down. Had I read this thread before we bought I think we might have reconsidered. The attacks on BobbieLee were unfounded! If I were a Vice President of a company I would have let the Public Relations people handle this, becaust he can't. My opinion. PS. "Epson Based" is not a bad word...LOL John


I am only one who "publicly" Bad mouth Anajet, believe me, I have had 5 or more people call me on advice on machine, and them telling me they think it stinks.
I never bad mouth at first, how is a company selling me a lemone bad mouthing, or a company giving me a machine with a broken screen bad mouthing, or a chip frying because of defect, ink running out with it telling me..

Oh How can i forget some ruined there print head because machine didnt tell him ink ran out? Or you John, you had to change ink lines right? Like I said I like to hear how many people think machine is 100 percent great, I at lease have guts to tell truth about something, it is not my fault people are to polite to bring up real world issues.

Also, Anajet did not wanna refurbish machine for me, they didnt think machine is worth 5 grand from them buying back from me, and they also did not wanna call me back because I was not wanting to buy machine but wanting to complain about it.
There manager did not have ordasity to call me back but had a secretary do so.

I also don't find any of this off subject, as i am being called out for my actions and actions of a company.

I will say no more because I know "people" who have this lovely machine will rethink what I just said because " it ain't just me" 

I lost to many big jobs and looked like a total fool because of Anajet and I particular hate all this stuff like " you didn't have training" " you don't know color managment" "you don't know how to run the printer because you didn't go take training with a company that doesn't even know how to run there own machine"

If a machine don't work right, it don't work right..


----------



## adrenaline (Aug 1, 2008)

To be honest there is nothing to be ashamed of that a Printer no matter what may use Epson Parts whether be a print head mian board or what ever. Infact epson is a long time proven company and like the motor industry there are many other car companies using other/s parts and enignes etc. Honesty is a good sales tool in my books.


----------



## mrbigjack50 (Jun 9, 2008)

sunnydayz said:


> Brother and Kornit are truly built from the ground up, meaning every part including their own designed printheads, boards, ink chips, circuit boards, well you get the point.


Actually, Kornit uses Spectra Heads which are used by 250thous Solvent and Uv printers for industrial applications, so there head are tech. not there own but they are made to disperse dense inks like textile and UV inks.
Brother is pretty much only company with there own unique head "except" I heard it was a head developed by Kodak? but as far as I know Kodak has never used those kinds of head on there machines.

Also, comparing Brother to Anajet is not comparing Apples to Apples, because Brother developed there own ink, and it is a much, much more impressive looking machine than Anajet. 

Easy of use of Brother is alot better to, as all you do is File and click print ha, withoput any tweaking


----------



## Uncle John (Mar 11, 2007)

mrbigjack50 said:


> Oh How can i forget some ruined there print head because machine didnt tell him ink ran out? Or you John, you had to change ink lines right? Like I said I like to hear how many people think machine is 100 percent great, I at lease have guts to tell truth about something, it is not my fault people are to polite to bring up real world issues.


Sean, I'm not the one who changed ink lines. Only thing I've replaced is wipers and Ink.


----------



## mrbigjack50 (Jun 9, 2008)

Oh. I apologize than to you John, there was Teresa and someone else who did.


----------



## Justin Walker (Dec 6, 2006)

mrbigjack50 said:


> I am only one who "publicly" Bad mouth Anajet, believe me, I have had 5 or more people call me on advice on machine, and them telling me they think it stinks.
> I never bad mouth at first, how is a company selling me a lemone bad mouthing, or a company giving me a machine with a broken screen bad mouthing, or a chip frying because of defect, ink running out with it telling me...
> 
> ... it is not my fault people are to polite to bring up real world issues...
> ...


I do not know the specifics of your situation, and I did not own an Anajet, but boy I understand your frustrations! I was in the same spot for quite some time, and I got real tired of hearing "you just don't know how to use your machine", or "you aren't preparing the artwork correctly" or "we've never heard of that problem, before"... As if my entire staff of 8+ people at the time, couldn't figure it out (after absorbing any and all training they were willing to give me, from state side reps, techs, overseas techs, and anybody who had any clue how to make the thing work, right). Anyways, sometimes it's nice to know that there ARE other people having the same problems as you, they are just too shy, nice, polite or whatever to air their problems. The problem this creates, is that nobody in the general public ever realises there is a problem, because they never hear any complaints! When a former (or current) machine owner is trying to tell people about their problems with a machine / company, it might behoove some people to listen. I am not saying that every machine owner who complains is justified, or that you would have the same experience with the respective company, but it would at least give you an idea of some of the things others have dealt with, so you can keep your eyes peeled for similar warning signs.

I would also be incredibly wary of ANY bad mouthing (or anything that comes out of the mouth) from someone like AJU, who would make a personal attack like they did on this board. It is obvious they will say things to try and hurt and discredit people (as was evidenced in that very "mature" display of hostility towards BL). It is my experience, that when a COMPANY REP is willing to act like that on a public forum, or to anyone publicly, for that matter, it is most likely a pattern rather than an isolated incident.

Just some thoughts from someone who has been in a similar situation...


----------



## mrbigjack50 (Jun 9, 2008)

Thank you Justin, I read through all your threads on here and I think one reason why people don't complain like I do is the fact we are in disbelief that a pricey piece of machinery was never meant to be out to public until it was full tweaked.
Just because the machine works "sometimes' and puts a smile on our face does not mean we should feel guilty when it breaks down and blame ourselves for it. 
All the issues I had with my machine, like you did was machine issues, and faulty parts that went wrong because I use to hear word Recall alot by Anajet, whether it was inks, chips, screen, ect.
Best part is they tried to charge me for it or for shipping to send me part they were at fault for?
Seems like money talks with these sort of people.

All I know is Brother is a million times easier to operate


----------



## Uncle John (Mar 11, 2007)

Justin, I feel that you are correct and know you are well versed in DTG printing. This Forum has always been a place for sharing and complaints from people is part of it. Before we bought our AnaJet I read all of the post on all DTG printers and the one that stood out (fewest problems) was AnaJet. Some people like to beat a dead horse and you have to take what they say with a grain of salt. Prehaps it was just a bad day, but people need to think before they post as threads just don't go away...LOL


----------



## Justin Walker (Dec 6, 2006)

Uncle John said:


> Prehaps it was just a bad day, but people need to think before they post as threads just don't go away...LOL


haha. This is another thing I can directly relate to!


----------

